# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Oro individual y bronce por equipos en el Cto. del Mundo de Salmónidos Mosca

## F. Lázaro

Se me había pasado comentar esta importante noticia deportiva  :Smile: 

*David Arcay campeón del mundo de pesca en la modalidad de salmónidos mosca. España Bronce*

El  joven pescador gallego David Arcay se ha proclamado campeón mundial de pesca de la modalidad de salmónidos mosca en el XXXII campeonato del Mundo celebrado del 4 al 10 de Junio en Gorenjska y Soca (Eslovenia). Al triunfo incuestionable de esta figura nacional de la pesca hay que sumar el terer puesto y la consiguiente medalla de bronce lograda la selección Española.

David Arcay Fernández, de 22 años de edad es el componente mas joven de la selección Española de pesca y sin embargo ha inscrito su nombre en letras de oro en una prueba internacional en la que han tomado parte los 150 mejores pescadores del mundo del sedal pesado representando a 30 países.



El pescador español es el primero que consigue imponerse de forma individual en un campeonato del mundo en esta difícil modalidad.

El nuevo campeón mundial pertenece al Club Salmo y se da la circunstancia que la semana pasada le toco vivir la cruz de la moneda cuando perdió la categoría A en la Concentración Nacional que disputaron los 32 mejores pescadores nacionales y descendió a la categoría B.

Entretanto hay que celebrar igualmente la sensacional actuación que tuvo  la selección española al conseguir una medalla de bronce ganada con todo merecimiento,  y siendo solamente superada por República Checa y por Italia.



El equipo nacional ha estado compuesto por David Arcay, Pablo Castro Pinos, Josetxo Martínez, José Muguel Matilla y José Israel Gracia, estando capitaneado el equipo por Norbeto Royo.

*¡¡ENHORABUENA CHICOS!!*

Fuentes:

- Información: http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...-de-pesca.html
- Imágenes: Federación Española de Pesca y Casting https://plus.google.com/photos/10192...009?banner=pwa

----------


## Luján

Curioso, muy curioso.

Oro y plata, con chaqueta y corbata. Los españoles, camisa igual (los patrocinadores mandan) y vaquero cada uno de su padre.  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Un fenómeno David Arcay, siendo tan joven. No es casualidad ese oro para el chico, ya que sus resultados en competición nacianal son espectaculares. Es cierto que bajó de categoría y luego volvió a subir, pero el tramo que le tocó en sorteo fue nefasto.
 Un chico con un buen futuro , excelente futuro en éste mundo.

Respecto a los uniformes es cierto, en España, para dedicarse a eso hay que tener muchíiiiiisimo tiempo libre, y tener un trabajo bueno y bien pagado, además de tener un río lleno de truchas al lado de tu casa, como les pasa a la mayoría; caso de el bombero que quedó subcampeón hace poco, etc... gente que pueden dedicar a entrenarse en buenos entornos muchísimas horas. Si vives en Madrid, o eres rico o no puedes hacerlo. Muchos gastos los pagan ellos mismos, y se pierden muchos excelentes pescadores, por ejemplo de Madrid y Barcelona por falta de tiempo libre y que hay que ganarse la vida en algo.
 Si David o el bombero, fueran estadounidenses, o de otros países, ya podrían estar viviendo de la pesca, en forma de patrocinios, exhibiciones, másters, conferencias, etc...
 Me gustaría recordar también a ese grupo de pescadores anónimos que van recorriendo España campeonato a campeonato para competir, gastando bastante dinero de su bolsillo, ayudando a limpiar los ríos y a favorecer las frezas de las fario, enseñando a muchísima gente el respeto al entorno y a captura y suelta sin arponcillo; y que ayudan a éstos campeones a entrenarse con dignos competidores y así salir fuera a ganar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un fenómeno David Arcay, siendo tan joven. No es casualidad ese oro para el chico, ya que sus resultados en competición nacianal son espectaculares. Es cierto que bajó de categoría y luego volvió a subir, pero el tramo que le tocó en sorteo fue nefasto.
>  Un chico con un buen futuro , excelente futuro en éste mundo.
> 
> Respecto a los uniformes es cierto, en España, para dedicarse a eso hay que tener muchíiiiiisimo tiempo libre, y tener un trabajo bueno y bien pagado, además de tener un río lleno de truchas al lado de tu casa, como les pasa a la mayoría; caso de el bombero que quedó subcampeón hace poco, etc... gente que pueden dedicar a entrenarse en buenos entornos muchísimas horas. Si vives en Madrid, o eres rico o no puedes hacerlo. Muchos gastos los pagan ellos mismos, y se pierden muchos excelentes pescadores, por ejemplo de Madrid y Barcelona por falta de tiempo libre y que hay que ganarse la vida en algo.
>  Si David o el bombero, fueran estadounidenses, o de otros países, ya podrían estar viviendo de la pesca, en forma de patrocinios, exhibiciones, másters, conferencias, etc...
>  Me gustaría recordar también a ese grupo de pescadores anónimos que van recorriendo España campeonato a campeonato para competir, gastando bastante dinero de su bolsillo, ayudando a limpiar los ríos y a favorecer las frezas de las fario, enseñando a muchísima gente el respeto al entorno y a captura y suelta sin arponcillo; y que ayudan a éstos campeones a entrenarse con dignos competidores y así salir fuera a ganar.


No puedo más que suscribir totalmente todo tu mensaje, toda la razón.

----------

